# Probably my last few with Canon



## coastalconn (Mar 31, 2016)

With all the crappy weather coming, the next time I go out will probably be with the new Nikon setup.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.

1



Osprey 3_31 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey 3_31 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey 3_31 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Bald Eagle 3_31 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Sleepy Great Horned Owl 3_30 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Osprey Double-vision 3_28 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7



Grackle 3_28 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## squirl033 (Mar 31, 2016)

nothin' wrong with these Canon shots! love the grackle BIF! our ospreys have not returned yet, or if they have, i haven't seen any. usually they return around the middle to end of April.... are you switching to the Dark Side because of the issues you had with your 7DII?


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 31, 2016)

squirl033 said:


> nothin' wrong with these Canon shots! love the grackle BIF! our ospreys have not returned yet, or if they have, i haven't seen any. usually they return around the middle to end of April.... are you switching to the Dark Side because of the issues you had with your 7DII?


The first Osprey showed up here in St. Pattys day right on schedule. There is a thread in the Nikon forum about it, but yup back to Nikon I go..


----------



## John Hunt (Apr 1, 2016)

All wonderful but I really like the owl shot.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you ordered D500?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 1, 2016)

Nikon ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice. Can't wait to see the shots with your D7200. 

Did you consider the Nikon 200-500 at all? I know you got the Sigma 150-600 S coming but was curious as to why you didn't go with the Nikon?


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wonderful set!  Owl and double Osprey stand out for me.  I don't think it matters what you choose to shoot with!  Skills to pay the bills!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 1, 2016)

sashbar said:


> Have you ordered D500?





astroNikon said:


> Nikon ?


Not yet, I need to sell my Canon gear first, which makes me sad seeing the 500 F4 go so I'm dragging my feet a little.  Also it gives me a little time to make sure that Nikon performs as well as I remember.  But holy wowzer the D7200 seems so tiny compared to the 7dm2 and 1D4.  It will be a bit of an adjustment. 



jcdeboever said:


> Very nice. Can't wait to see the shots with your D7200.
> Did you consider the Nikon 200-500 at all? I know you got the Sigma 150-600 S coming but was curious as to why you didn't go with the Nikon?


Well, there are several reasons.  In general, the reviews seem to say the Sigma is slightly sharper than the Nikon with better contrast.  Most reviews seem to always say "If you don't mind the weight" and for me it will be 2.5# less then what I'm used to.  The last review on photography life compared the sigma to the Nikon and I have been reading Brad Hill's Blog about his comparisons for a few months.  
Also,the ability to upgrade firmware and fine tune at 4 focal lengths and 4 distances each is huge to me.  And the icing on the cake was that I used Greentoe and the Sigma only cost me $65 more than the Nikon.  It arrives today, but the weather is supposed to be horrible all week...



spiralout462 said:


> Wonderful set!  Owl and double Osprey stand out for me.  I don't think it matters what you choose to shoot with!  Skills to pay the bills!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 1, 2016)

I like the last one, just crop the bird a little larger.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 1, 2016)

Love the Eagle and the Grackle cropped just like it is. 

I heard the birds react differently depending on the camera you use.  Can't wait to see the differences - again  

Man o Man - the 500F4 agonizing.   Timing sucks, but Wifey and I have had some discussions (more like negotiations).  Well really, I said what I want and she said be patient.  I HATE hearing those words.


----------



## baturn (Apr 1, 2016)

I always enjoy your photos, no matter the camera system. This time it's the owl for me.


----------



## in2thewild (Apr 1, 2016)

Love all the shots!


----------

